# NEC 2008 Vs NEC 2005



## chako (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have just started preparing for upcoming Oct exam. I have NEC 2005. Do I need to buy NEC 2008. Are there major changes, If yes how can I find out about the changes? Any guidance,,, will greatly appreciate....

One more question, is NEC handbook more help full during exam?

Is any one willing to sell their NEC 2008?


----------



## lundoc (May 20, 2010)

There are enough changes in 2008 that I would recommend getting one. If you are familiar with the code, then the handbook may not be necessary. If you have never opened one up, then it would be helpful. I have an extra copy of the standard 2008 NEC. I am waiting for the results in June before I list all that I have to sell.

You can also go to mikeholt.com for more information. He has a book that summarizes the changes to the 2008 code. You may could use that and your 2005 to get through it.


----------



## pelaw (May 20, 2010)

I think that you can get by with 1999 edition of NEC. But, for the exam, buy the latest version of the handbook. That gives you the best shot of getting correct information, and this is uber important--every question on the exam is important.


----------



## TBSS (May 20, 2010)

FWIW I used the 2005 NEC for the Oct. 09 exam and passed.


----------



## sparkette (May 20, 2010)

I have an extra copy of the 2008 NEC with printed tabs for each section. I'd gladly part with it for $40; you pay for shipping. The tabs are great because you can quickly find the motor, conductor, GEC, EGC and other tables. Thoroughly review the table of contents so that you understand the structure of the book. I agree that the NEC handbook is good if you don't regularly used the code, but I would use it as a study reference and bring the code book to the exam.


----------



## chako (May 24, 2010)

Thank you everybody for quick reply.


----------



## vinnius (May 26, 2010)

sparkette said:


> I have an extra copy of the 2008 NEC with printed tabs for each section. I'd gladly part with it for $40; you pay for shipping. The tabs are great because you can quickly find the motor, conductor, GEC, EGC and other tables. Thoroughly review the table of contents so that you understand the structure of the book. I agree that the NEC handbook is good if you don't regularly used the code, but I would use it as a study reference and bring the code book to the exam.



would you happen to still have that copy of the 2008 NEC?


----------

